

Ask HN: How do you debug your rails applications? - mattew

Just wondering what the consensus is on the best tools for debugging rails apps.
======
seven
I use the ruby-debug gem.

Quote from a co-worker: "If you need to use a debugger, your code is too
complicated. :)"

------
jeffy
I use the Netbeans IDE debugger. It can get hung and crash your rails app if
you put breakpoints in certain places, but it's pretty good for simple
debugging.

~~~
jpterry
I also use Netbeans IDE. It works through a native gem and requires a specific
version of the gem to work properly. Its a little funky, but I almost never
need it.

------
dan_manges
I use unit tests and puts statements to debug most of the time. It can be
faster than stepping through an actual debugger.

------
jrallison
the ruby-debug gem has always worked for me.

